# NaNoWriMo Is On!



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

The *National Novel Writing Month* has begun. It's time to buckle down and write that 50,000 word novel in 30 days.

Have you participated in the past? If so, how many times have you tried before? What was your experience?

We have a writing group set up on the NaNoWriMo site called the KindleCraft Writing Group - check it out!
http://www.nanowrimo.org/en/forums/writing-groups-and-clubs/threads/2318

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/
*


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I won NaNoWriMo 2010 and I am looking forward to this year's NaNoWriMo! Maybe to write a sequel to last year's novel!


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

I look forward to seeing you on the forums there Natalie - Bonne chance!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you! I'll be running up with the french wrimos on the France forums, but probably write in english this time! Good luck to you too!


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up on the move Betsy!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm there.  Looking forward to it! Last year it was great.

http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/701990


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaybe


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

See you on the forums there Chrystalla

David, you're so busy, I'd be surprised if you participated. 
BTW: What's the release date of *A Storm Hits Valparaíso* ?
I'm chomping at the bit...

~W~


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

I plan to, but I might get a little overwhelmed since my next book comes out around the same time. I'll have to wait and see how things go. I'd really like to be there though. I won Nano last year under a different name.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Werner,

Good to hear someone is 

I'm still working on the final pass. I don't want to fix a date seeing as deadlines appear to be my kryptonite, but I really hope to have it ready for the editor before the month is out. I'm not sure how my editor is fixed now or when she can slot me in. And I really want her to work on it as she read an earlier draft and gave me some good tips.

But she can't do anything until I am done, so I really should just focus on that.

I can promise this: I will publish it as soon as I can 

If I can get my bit signed off on this month, I have a nice, quick novel outlined that I would like to start on next month. I haven't done NaNoWriMo before, but I thought it would at least be a good motivator to get as much as the novel down as possible in November.

If I can find the time...

Dave


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes - this will be my 6th amazing year and I have a title for it already. 4 of my previous NaNo novels are to be seen in my signature here...


----------



## Irisdeorre (Jul 26, 2011)

I've joined it this year. I did it three years ago and it was the best thing I ever did because it got me motivated to finish my book. I just made the deadline three hours before and obtained my certificate. Best feeling in the world.  .


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

If I can finish the first draft of the Wings of Twilight sequel be Nov. 1, then I'm definitely participating. I should be able to crank out the 30K - 40K more words I need to finish the story this month. Otherwise, I might have to skip it because I honestly don't think it'll take 50,000 words to finish my next novel since I'm already over 50,000 words in. There's a part of me that just can set it down for a month to work on something else entirely.

If I do participate this year, I'll be writing a YA sci-fi novel, the first in a series. I've got over 5,000 words of background information all written up (it helps me with internal consistency) already. It's tentatively titled Zach Jackson and the Rebels of Bestic. It's about a human kid who just joined the Junior Rangers (think Boy Scouts of the future) on his first camping trip to a planet being terraformed by the dominant species in the galaxy (not humans). He and three other Junior Rangers (another human and two aliens) get lost in the wilderness when their transport ship is mistaken for a military vessel by the rebels on the planet (who until the story starts had been an underground movement, hence why anyone in their right mind would send a troop of Junior Rangers there). Future titles will be in that vein: Zach Jackson and the ...


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

dgaughran said:


> I'm still working on the final pass. I don't want to fix a date seeing as deadlines appear to be my kryptonite, but I really hope to have it ready for the editor before the month is out. I'm not sure how my editor is fixed now or when she can slot me in. And I really want her to work on it as she read an earlier draft and gave me some good tips.
> 
> But she can't do anything until I am done, so I really should just focus on that.
> 
> ...


I'll keep reading your blog and waiting for the book - and the occasional chapter releases to whet my appetite.

BTW: I also like your new blog *South Americana*


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

cecilia_writer said:


> Yes - this will be my 6th amazing year and I have a title for it already. 4 of my previous NaNo novels are to be seen in my signature here...


That is awesome to have 4 novels come out of the annual NaNo event. I'm going the less ambitious route this year. In the past, I had these 80-90,000 word monstrosities, but this year I'll be staying close to the 50k mark with a YA horror instead.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

E. S. Lark said:


> I plan to, but I might get a little overwhelmed since my next book comes out around the same time. I'll have to wait and see how things go. I'd really like to be there though. I won Nano last year under a different name.


As you know E.S., NaNo is all about having fun, no pressure...


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll be giving it a shot again this year, after a few years of not trying it.

http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/124625


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Irisdeorre said:


> I've joined it this year. I did it three years ago and it was the best thing I ever did because it got me motivated to finish my book. I just made the deadline three hours before and obtained my certificate. Best feeling in the world. .


I love reading about experiences like yours and that of E.S. Lark. Many people discount *NaNoWriMo *as a waste of time, but it is only if they quit and don't do anything with the novel they wrote during that month.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

HansCummings said:


> If I can finish the first draft of the Wings of Twilight sequel be Nov. 1, then I'm definitely participating. I should be able to crank out the 30K - 40K more words I need to finish the story this month. Otherwise, I might have to skip it because I honestly don't think it'll take 50,000 words to finish my next novel since I'm already over 50,000 words in. There's a part of me that just can set it down for a month to work on something else entirely.
> 
> If I do participate this year, I'll be writing a YA sci-fi novel, the first in a series. I've got over 5,000 words of background information all written up (it helps me with internal consistency) already. It's tentatively titled Zach Jackson and the Rebels of Bestic. It's about a human kid who just joined the Junior Rangers (think Boy Scouts of the future) on his first camping trip to a planet being terraformed by the dominant species in the galaxy (not humans). He and three other Junior Rangers (another human and two aliens) get lost in the wilderness when their transport ship is mistaken for a military vessel by the rebels on the planet (who until the story starts had been an underground movement, hence why anyone in their right mind would send a troop of Junior Rangers there). Future titles will be in that vein: Zach Jackson and the ...


Using NaNo to complete your current MS is a great idea - keeps that deadline looming. I really like the premise and catchy rhythmic title of your YA novel. Like you, I'm a researcher and outliner to keep things clear an on track.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

A.R. Williams said:


> I'll be giving it a shot again this year, after a few years of not trying it.
> 
> http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/124625


Hey A.R., look forward to seeing you on the forums there...

Werner


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll be there! Goofing around with a new mystery.
I'm there as AmyPadgett.


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

Not this year... I'll be busy getting the sequel to Patriot Paradox out the door in Nov. I did, however, publish Fire: Elements of The Undead this spring, which began its life as a spy thriller in 2009 NaNo. Somewhere along the way it morphed into a zombie book, triggering rewrite #1. Rewrite #2 came when I moved from the east coast (original setting) to the desert southwest. It's frightening to go back and look at the original NaNo manuscript.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/84789

Won in 2005, 06, 07, 08 and 2010, and going for it again this year. (I skipped 2009 because I was really, really late finishing a novel for publication.)

I have a page on my site with hints, tips and a progress form (spreadsheet/PDF): http://www.spacejock.com.au/NaNoWriMo.html


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm: http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/48967

I wasn't going to do it this year as I'm supposed to be editing but, if I can get the first stage of edits done this month then I might be able to join in, or be able to join in part way through November and see what I can do.

I first signed up in 2004 and didn't write a single word! I then 'won' for four years on the trot between 2005 and 2008. Took a break in 2009 as I was pregnant and working full time in a busy day job. Tried last year in 2010 but my son was under one and I only managed around 10,000 words before giving up.

Managed Script Frenzy this year and (with a bit of rule fudging), I managed August Camp NaNoWriMo too. I love NaNoWriMo and Scriptfrenzy because I've been using them to help conquer the kind of (creative writing degree induced) writer's block that stopped me from writing any of my ideas for a decade or so. It showed me that I can write even when I don't feel in the mood to.

I think it's great and am really hoping that I'll be able to ship my stuff out to Beta Readers in November so that I can justify joining in! If not this year then I'll be doing it again next year so feel free to add me.


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm going to try this year.  I did it in 2009 and it went well because I had a very solid idea of what I was writing. I tried again the next year, wanting to see what it was like to pants it.  Terrible idea.  It broke my spirit fast and I stopped writing all together for several months! A disaster.

These days I write all year round, but I figure NaNo might give me a good push and be fun. I'm going to be revising and expanding an old story idea.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Amy Corwin said:


> I'll be there! Goofing around with a new mystery.
> I'm there as AmyPadgett.


Hi Amy, I'll look you up in the forums there!

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## amykwrites (Aug 13, 2011)

I haven't decided yet, but probably. I've done it every year and I've never written more then 35,000 words. My writer friends take the challenge and most of them make it to the 50K mark.


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> Hey A.R., look forward to seeing you on the forums there...
> 
> Werner


I'll see you there . I'll probably be hang around mostly in the fantasy, SF, and Hampton Roads areas of the forums.


----------



## ChristyMarieKent (Oct 3, 2011)

I was planning to give it a try this year, and have been doing my outlining and character sketches so I would be ready to start writing on November 1. However, I get so excited about new projects, and I couldn't wait ... I started writing already.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

2011 will be my third Nano. Last year's effort is coming out soon (waiting for the final editing). Not sure if this year I am going to write a new novel, or if I'll keep working on my WIP. Either way, looking forward to it.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

ChristyMarieKent said:


> I was planning to give it a try this year, and have been doing my outlining and character sketches so I would be ready to start writing on November 1. However, I get so excited about new projects, and I couldn't wait ... I started writing already.


Haha! That's awesome. Have fun with it!


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

WilliamEsmont said:


> Not this year... I'll be busy getting the sequel to Patriot Paradox out the door in Nov. I did, however, publish Fire: Elements of The Undead this spring, which began its life as a spy thriller in 2009 NaNo. Somewhere along the way it morphed into a zombie book, triggering rewrite #1. Rewrite #2 came when I moved from the east coast (original setting) to the desert southwest. It's frightening to go back and look at the original NaNo manuscript.


I know what you mean! My first three efforts were abysmal - at best!

That's interesting how a thriller became a zombie story. I happen to really like both!

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I've known of NaNoWriMo since pretty much it started - and yet I've never had a go at it.  It has never fitted my schedule, given I seem to be invariably in the middle of some other project at the time, and nowadays focus mostly on short stories and the like.  Maybe I could do an anthology of short stories/novelettes/novellas for it this year.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Simon Haynes said:


> http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/84789
> 
> Won in 2005, 06, 07, 08 and 2010, and going for it again this year. (I skipped 2009 because I was really, really late finishing a novel for publication.)
> 
> I have a page on my site with hints, tips and a progress form (spreadsheet/PDF): http://www.spacejock.com.au/NaNoWriMo.html


I created a similar spreadsheet on Excel myself a couple of years back, but now I'm going to let the free demo of WriteWayPro [http://wp.me/p1Eo2a-vB] track it for me as I'm pounding away on the keyboard.

Werner


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Zelah Meyer said:


> I'm: http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/48967
> 
> I think it's great and am really hoping that I'll be able to ship my stuff out to Beta Readers in November so that I can justify joining in! If not this year then I'll be doing it again next year so feel free to add me.


I hear ya Zelah, life often gets in the way of other things. I first joined NaNoWriMo in 2001, just after 9/11, it was perfect timing and felt I needed to get what was in my head out on the page.

I have added you to my* NaNo buddies* list. BTW: I like your last name!


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

A.S. Warwick said:


> I've known of NaNoWriMo since pretty much it started - and yet I've never had a go at it. It has never fitted my schedule, given I seem to be invariably in the middle of some other project at the time, and nowadays focus mostly on short stories and the like. Maybe I could do an anthology of short stories/novelettes/novellas for it this year.


A lot of people have gone that route with NaNo. If it serves your purpose it can be well worth your time.

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

RuthMadison said:


> I'm going to try this year. I did it in 2009 and it went well because I had a very solid idea of what I was writing. I tried again the next year, wanting to see what it was like to pants it. Terrible idea. It broke my spirit fast and I stopped writing all together for several months! A disaster.
> 
> These days I write all year round, but I figure NaNo might give me a good push and be fun. I'm going to be revising and expanding an old story idea.


I know exactly what you mean Ruth. I pantsed it my first 3 years, and each time I bombed. I never got past 30k words. It was only after I began outlining that I began finishing the manuscripts. I've been getting better with each one I finish.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> I hear ya Zelah, life often gets in the way of other things. I first joined NaNoWriMo in 2001, just after 9/11, it was perfect timing and felt I needed to get what was in my head out on the page.
> 
> I have added you to my* NaNo buddies* list. BTW: I like your last name!


Thank you, I've added you back. 

If your ancestors came from a place called Brody in Eastern Europe and/or if you had a forebearer called Meyer Meyer, then we might be distant relatives (Meyer Meyer and his wife had around 16 children, so I probably have a _lot_ of distant relatives!)

I'm starting to get hopeful that (as long as I stay focussed) I will be able to join in. Touch wood, I'm making better ground on the first stage of editing than I thought I would. Of course, I've no idea what I'll write for NaNoWriMo, though I always have the backup plan of continuing the (increasingly innacurately named) trilogy I've been working on over various Novembers!


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

WFMeyer said:


> I know what you mean! My first three efforts were abysmal - at best!
> 
> That's interesting how a thriller became a zombie story. I happen to really like both!
> 
> ...


Yeah.. it's funny how that happens. One day I was writing about bad guys running my protag off the road, and the next thing I knew, zombies emerged from the trees and killed everyone. It was a surprise, but I had fun writing the scene so I stuck with it.


----------



## JodyWallace (Mar 29, 2011)

Not me! That's a sure-fire way to encourage disaster to strike in a way that requires me to be away from home and my computer during most of November. Set myself a similar deadline for the summer and my Mom promptly checked into hospital...she's out now, but what a summer!


----------



## Todd Russell (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, I'm participating in NaNoWriMo this year:
http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/821706

Will be working on book #2 in the _Fresh _series and it will be the first time I've ever written a novel first draft from an outline (I used Scrivener for Mac). My other novels have been pantsers. Nervous and excited at the same time!


----------



## SArthurMartin (Jul 1, 2011)

Definitely planning on participating. I owe my novel to NaNoWriMo, and I plan to spend another month of literary abandon.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I did it once, 4 years ago, and the thought of doing it again exhausts me. Not sure I'll ever repeat the experience, but I loved the NaNo community aspect and all the local places writers gathered to drive themselves bonkers going for the 50k.


----------



## AcaciaGreen (May 9, 2011)

I made it to 52,000 words last year.  I'm going to have a go at it this year.  Will need to stock up on the Guarana energy drinks.  Last year I did lot of 'writing' on three hours sleep.  It made for interesting sentences.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

My novel Justified was my NaNoWriMo entry last year. I am not sure I'll participate this year because I have another ugly battle taking up a lot of my time, energy and thoughts. It is insane but an awesome experience. So, I'll probably change my mind 8 times in the next three weeks and do it anyway!


----------



## LMSands (Mar 25, 2011)

After completing NaNo in 2009 I swore that I'd never do it again, but I'm actually considering giving it another go this year. By the end of November, 2009, I was sick to death of my characters and my story, and wanted nothing to do with either...ever! Satisfied that I had finished, I put it away and thought I'd never revisit it.

However...

I opened that 2009 file a month ago and began reading, and thought it wasn't so bad after all. I'm in the process of rewriting it now and hope to self-pub it before the end of the year. 

Why they chose the month of November, I don't know, but I found it terribly inconvenient preparing for the Thanksgiving holiday while simultaneously trying to complete a novel. Still, I managed to get through it and I think the rush actually helped. Frustrating as it is, it's totally doable.

This year, if I do do it, I'll definitely use Write or Die and OmmWriter as I've found them to be extraordinarily helpful with improving my speed and word count.


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm definitely doing it this year - so hope to see some of you over there.

I'm aiming for 80k words - book 3 of my space opera/paranormal series (Break Out is Book 1 and book 2 comes out beginning of November) just got to do the planning. I've found the only way I can do Nano is if I have the story completed planned out and don't have to stop and think about what's going to happen and why.

Now, I'm off to look up Write or Die and Ommwriter now as I've never heard of them!


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> I know exactly what you mean Ruth. I pantsed it my first 3 years, and each time I bombed. I never got past 30k words. It was only after I began outlining that I began finishing the manuscripts. I've been getting better with each one I finish.


I didn't make it past page seven! 

I love outlines and I can't write without them!


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Todd Russell said:


> Yes, I'm participating in NaNoWriMo this year:
> http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/821706
> 
> Will be working on book #2 in the _Fresh _series and it will be the first time I've ever written a novel first draft from an outline (I used Scrivener for Mac). My other novels have been pantsers. Nervous and excited at the same time!


I've been at it 10 years and it's still nerve wracking, but it's awesome isn't it? I've tried pantsing, but it never works out for me past short story length.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

AcaciaGreen said:


> I made it to 52,000 words last year. I'm going to have a go at it this year. Will need to stock up on the Guarana energy drinks. Last year I did lot of 'writing' on three hours sleep. It made for interesting sentences.


I'm at my most creative late at night. What fuels me is a large cup of Colombian coffee and hard rock music.

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

LMSands said:


> *Why they chose the month of November, I don't know,* but I found it terribly inconvenient preparing for the Thanksgiving holiday while simultaneously trying to complete a novel. Still, I managed to get through it and I think the rush actually helped. Frustrating as it is, it's totally doable.


I agree!. I always thought January or March would be much better months to use. It's a socially slow period for most of us, it's cold, we spend mpore time indoors - plus there are 31 days in each of those months! 

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## Macca (Sep 19, 2011)

Think I will give it a go this year. Sounds like a fun way to spend a cold November in England.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

I Nano-ed once. 

Once was enough. 

Now I just write.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll be there! I wrote my latest book in last year's NaNoWriMo and LOVED the experience! There is nothing like a friendly peer pressure to kick things into high gear. I even made a little movie to get all pumped up. I'm going to have to put one together for this year... hmmm...






I'll be there! NANOWRIMO2011!!!


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

That video was awesome Kate!


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I've participated (and reached the 50,000 word goal) each year since 2003, so this will be my ninth NaNoWriMo. I will enter with about as much preparation as the previous efforts, which is very little. It's always fun to let loose in random directions and see where the characters take the story.
Elmore


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

My LIFE is NaNoWriMo!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> I agree!. I always thought January or March would be much better months to use. It's a socially slow period for most of us, it's cold, we spend mpore time indoors - plus there are 31 days in each of those months!


March isn't a great time, since many schools have spring break.

Besides, it's on the US who celebrates Thanksgiving and NaNoWriMo is a conspiracy to get Americans to celebrate on a sensible date: next weekend


----------



## averyjune (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes! 

I NaNoed a few years ago and had such a good time that my kids started complaining about eating pizza for too many dinners. I was expecting them to feel like they'd hit the jackpot. I had to stop partway into the month and start cooking and doing laundry again. This year, I'll try not to burn my family out too early in the game.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm going to try to NaNo this year, but I'm not sure I'll finish. I just started some classes and the reading and writing for those is chewing up a lot of my writing time. I might try to cheese it and commit to writing a bunch of short stories instead.


----------



## LMSands (Mar 25, 2011)

Nina Croft said:


> I'm definitely doing it this year - so hope to see some of you over there.
> 
> I'm aiming for 80k words - book 3 of my space opera/paranormal series (Break Out is Book 1 and book 2 comes out beginning of November) just got to do the planning. *I've found the only way I can do Nano is if I have the story completed planned out and don't have to stop and think about what's going to happen and why.*
> 
> Now, I'm off to look up Write or Die and Ommwriter now as I've never heard of them!


Same here, Nina. I never could have finished had I not plotted my entire book on index cards first.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

LMSands said:


> Same here, Nina. I never could have finished had I not plotted my entire book on index cards first.


Goin' old school with the index cards. I haven't done that in years. I do all of that on Word docs or noveling software.

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm in again this year. Might be slower this year than last, due to teaching, but I think I can manage it with only one project on. Time to get going on another full length.

I could use some writing buddies:
http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/703640

My NaNo2010 winner is currently subbed out, so I've got my fingers crossed that it gets an acceptance while I'm doing NaNo2011 - it would be a nice motivator. 

ETA: By the way, last year NaNo killed my writing for about two months afterwards. I am hoping to avoid that this year with sheer discipline, though.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

anne_holly said:


> I'm in again this year. Might be slower this year than last, due to teaching, but I think I can manage it with only one project on. Time to get going on another full length.
> 
> I could use some writing buddies:
> http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/703640
> ...


You have a new NaNo writing buddy Anne

I know what you mean about finding the time. My beautiful bride is also a teacher. She won't be able to join in NaNo because besides teaching, she maintains her poetry blog daily and is busy translating ebooks, for an established and prolific ebook author, into Spanish - as Amazon will enter the vast Spanish market at the end of this year.

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

> Same here, Nina. I never could have finished had I not plotted my entire book on index cards first.


I use some free software called ywriter for plotting - it's great.

My name on Nano is Nikki C if anyone wants to buddy up for support!

http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/430690


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Nikki - I added you as a buddy.

I used ywriter a couple of years ago. This year, I'm giving WriteWayPro a spin (free). So far, I'm very impressed.

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/2011/10/02/national-novel-writing-month-is-coming/


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm coralm. http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/636405 I think there's a way to start a group on there, but I have no idea how. Anyone know?

I use Storyboard for my plotting. It's also free and has a great visual representation of plotlines and characters that you can see over chapters. Love it!


----------



## Weirdling (Jun 25, 2011)

I am.  Though I publishing my novel might come into November now since I am falling behind, I still want to do it.  I also hope to be able to post it for free as I write it during nano, too, on my blog.  We'll see how that all works out.  

Jodi


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Coral Moore said:


> I'm coralm. http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/636405 I think there's a way to start a group on there, but I have no idea how. Anyone know?
> 
> I use Storyboard for my plotting. It's also free and has a great visual representation of plotlines and characters that you can see over chapters. Love it!


I just added you and am working my way back to add everyone else in this thread. My handle on NaNo is eyduck. http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/689793 Yay!


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Coral Moore said:


> I'm coralm. http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/636405 I think there's a way to start a group on there, but I have no idea how. Anyone know?


Hi Coral, there is a way to start a NaNo writing group. It's on Forums>NaNo Groups>Writing Groups and Clubs

I'm in to it - anyone else? Open to suggestions for a group name. Off the cuff I came up with *KindleCraft*...

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Sure! KindleCraft works for me.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I did NaNoWriMo back in 2008 and it was enjoyable.  I completed my novel After the Snowfall and ultimately published it in 2009.  I managed to write 55,000 words in 25 days, and it was great...except....  Start in December and extending into January I sank into a deep depression and ultimately had to go see a therapist.  I honestly do not know if NaNoWriMo had anything to do with it, other than sort of exhausting me and making me feel totally unprepared for the holidays.  I just know it started not long after I finished and continued for a couple months.

So, I have not participated again.  It's a great thing and I encourage fledgling writers to try it, but I don't think I will be doing it again anytime soon.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Coral, Kate - I've added you both as NaNo buddies.

I also created the group *KindleCraft*

Once you're logged in on NaNo, go to the following link:

http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/node/4058765

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Great idea to make a NaNo group. Although I don't like to be too organised too soon, I will try and visit the site and join this group - my username is cecilia_peartree in case anyone wonders who I am on there. (it started out as a NaNo name before it became a proper pen-name)


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I participated for the first time last year, and I'll be doing it again this year except this time I've got a poll up on my website so that readers can vote among three different novels they want me to finish. I've done the prewriting on all three so I'm ready.

I finished last year's novel around the middle of December and released it earlier this year. I've just had new cover art designed that I'll be putting up November 1st.

Hope to see you guys there!

http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/480373


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

I'm JediSoth on the NaNoWriMo site, by the way. It's weird going back and looking at what I wrote about my story last year and how much it's evolved since then.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Probably, though I'm not sure which novel I should write. I guess I'll get my hell hounds story done as I have a half-finished movie script version and when I read it recently after not touching it for five years the ending made me go 'WTF?' (in a good way)... the start and end work but I need to add a middle .


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

I wanted to try it for the first time this year... but my schedule just got all wonky.  4am wake up calls for work every day (I'm naturally a night person) and two weeks into it, I'm still not adjusted.  Decadent husband having late night work calls and not getting home until 10p, 11p... midnight.  (Entertainment/events industries not exactly always as glamorous and glitzy as the movies make it out to be, lol - not that we're doing the glamorous/glitzy parts of the jobs, mind you.)  We keep waking each other up and having a hard time getting back to sleep.  Not to mention that even after the length of time we've been together, we're still stupidly addicted to each other's company and get cranky when we don't get enough time together.  

If this settles down by end of October, maybe... maybe I'll be able to fit in NaNoWriMo... I hope.

Regardless, I wish great success to everyone who does participate.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Every year, Nov is the worst possible month for me to do NaNo, and every year I hope the next year it won't be. But it is.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

I usually show up at the local write-ins. I've never tried for the 50,000 word draft. I always work on my current WIP and don't count the words. I'll probably do that again.


----------



## SuziJay (Sep 13, 2011)

Hope no one minds but I've added everyone who has posted a link as a buddy  I love NaNo. Am definitely going to do my best with doing it again this year! 
I've done and won for the last 2 years and although the timing isn't great this year I'm still going to have a go.

Feel free to add me should you wish to!

http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/516582


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

My page appears to be http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/179967


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Still contemplating if I'm going to be doing it - and if so, which anthology of short stories to do.  Slight precedence so far for a steampunk anthology.

For buddy purposes I'm Qorvus over on the NaNoWriMo site.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

HansCummings said:


> I'm JediSoth on the NaNoWriMo site, by the way. It's weird going back and looking at what I wrote about my story last year and how much it's evolved since then.


Hans, I added you as a buddy. Are you going to join the KindleCraft Group? http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/node/4058765

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

SuziJay said:


> Hope no one minds but I've added everyone who has posted a link as a buddy  I love NaNo. Am definitely going to do my best with doing it again this year!
> I've done and won for the last 2 years and although the timing isn't great this year I'm still going to have a go.
> 
> Feel free to add me should you wish to!
> ...


SuziJay - I added you as a buddy. Will you be joining the NaNo *KindleCraft* Group? http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/node/4058765

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Edward M. Grant said:


> My page appears to be http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/179967


Edward - I also added you as a buddy. Will you be joining the NaNo *KindleCraft* Group? http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/node/4058765

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

A.S. Warwick said:


> Still contemplating if I'm going to be doing it - and if so, which anthology of short stories to do. Slight precedence so far for a steampunk anthology.
> 
> For buddy purposes I'm Qorvus over on the NaNoWriMo site.


Qorvus - I added you as a buddy. Any interest in joining the NaNo *KindleCraft* Group? http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/node/4058765

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Maria Hooley said:


> I participated for the first time last year, and I'll be doing it again this year except this time I've got a poll up on my website so that readers can vote among three different novels they want me to finish. I've done the prewriting on all three so I'm ready.
> 
> I finished last year's novel around the middle of December and released it earlier this year. I've just had new cover art designed that I'll be putting up November 1st.
> 
> ...


Hi Maria - I added you as a buddy. Will you be joining the NaNo KindleCraft Group? http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/node/4058765

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## SuziJay (Sep 13, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> SuziJay - I added you as a buddy. Will you be joining the NaNo *KindleCraft* Group? http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/node/4058765
> 
> Werner
> http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


I think I have  Thank you!


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm definitely doing NaNoWriMo this year. It will be my first time, so hopefully it will be gentle on me.

http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/815265

I've had to scrap my WIP due to it changing on me. The style and plot have to change enough that I'm going to have to start from scratch. I had intended on working on the sequal but it looks like I'll be working on my first novel (intended to be published) again.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Not me. I still have battle scars (an unfinished novel) from last year's attempt.

I converted over to ROW80 at the start of January 2011 and am currently taking on ROW80 Round 4.

It works better for me, personally. I've published 2 books and counting, thanks to ROW80. So I'm sticking with what works for me.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

tim290280 said:


> I'm definitely doing NaNoWriMo this year. It will be my first time, so hopefully it will be gentle on me.
> 
> http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/815265
> 
> I've had to scrap my WIP due to it changing on me. The style and plot have to change enough that I'm going to have to start from scratch. I had intended on working on the sequal but it looks like I'll be working on my first novel (intended to be published) again.


Added you as a NaNo buddy tim. A first timer huh? It'll be fun. Well at least it has been for the past 10 years. Will you be joining the NaNo KindleCraft Group? http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/node/4058765

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/

BTW: The background of your blog reminds me of a place in Connecticut, I sometimes go for used books (yes, those old fashioned types)
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/2010/06/01/a-haunted-book-store/


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> Added you as a NaNo buddy tim. A first timer huh? It'll be fun. Well at least it has been for the past 10 years. Will you be joining the NaNo KindleCraft Group? http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/node/4058765
> 
> Werner
> http://www.1000words-a-day.com/
> ...


I will be joining the group now 

I'm still very new to the pursuit of authorship. I was hoping NaNo would help me with that a bit. I really like the idea of having the discussions and support groups as well. This forum has been fantastic (I could name a couple of others that are not so great) and hope to get involved in a few more for NaNoWriMo.

I started drafting a blog post in my head this arvo about NaNo. I'll start covering my journey soon. What about you Werner? Anyone else?


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

tim290280 said:


> I will be joining the group now
> 
> I'm still very new to the pursuit of authorship. I was hoping NaNo would help me with that a bit. I really like the idea of having the discussions and support groups as well. This forum has been fantastic (I could name a couple of others that are not so great) and hope to get involved in a few more for NaNoWriMo.
> 
> I started drafting a blog post in my head this arvo about NaNo. I'll start covering my journey soon. What about you Werner? Anyone else?


We've got some good folks in the group with a variety of experiences who I'm sure will be happy to answer questions. It's what we're all there for - to connect, encourage and help.

I'm also working on a post (or two) related to NaNoWriMo.

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Not me. I still have battle scars (an unfinished novel) from last year's attempt.
> 
> I converted over to ROW80 at the start of January 2011 and am currently taking on ROW80 Round 4.
> 
> It works better for me, personally. I've published 2 books and counting, thanks to ROW80. So I'm sticking with what works for me.


Hey Craig, I checked out ROW80 - pretty cool. I never heard of it until now. I was going to try and organize something that would take advantage of the winter months as (someone stated) November is a busy time of the year in the U.S., but I don't have the time or the human resources to pull it off.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

WFMeyer said:


> Hey Craig, I checked out ROW80 - pretty cool. I never heard of it until now. I was going to try and organize something that would take advantage of the winter months as (someone stated) November is a busy time of the year in the U.S., but I don't have the time or the human resources to pull it off.


Yeah, there's four rounds of ROW80 that offer support and accountability pretty much year round.

NaNoWriMo is good for those who can hack the pace of it, but it's only one month per year.

ROW80 is more of a lifestyle, and the organizer, Kait Nolan, is great.

Feel free to join up at your convenience and enjoy NaNoWriMo.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Yeah, there's four rounds of ROW80 that offer support and accountability pretty much year round.
> 
> NaNoWriMo is good for those who can hack the pace of it, but it's only one month per year.
> 
> ...


You know Craig - I think I'll join the first round for 2012. I like what you said it being "more of a lifestyle". That's what I need. Thanks for the heads-up.

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I plan to do NaNoWriMo again this year. I participated in 2006 as well as 2008 through 2010 and "won" each time. (Not so successful with Script Frenzy, though!) _Lesson One: Revolution!_ (see sig) is the final result of my '09 NaNoWriMo project. This year, I'm hoping to use some different tools -- Celtx (free) and Dragon NaturallySpeaking (not free), the latter to give my hands some much-needed rest. I think this is the first year that I could expect pain to prevent my finishing the 50K on time. If you've never looked at Celtx, I recommend taking a peek. It was originally designed for script writing, but they added a novel-writing feature to it relatively recently. You can lay out your story on notecards, and you can build a database of characters and such. Lots of power for a free tool!

As for what I'm going to write, I don't really have any idea. I see NaNoWriMo as a good chance to play around with a genre I haven't tried before, so I might do that again this year. Since most of my writing is fantasy or science fiction, that leaves a lot of possibilities. I've tried planning ahead (mostly a rough outline by chapter) and not planning ahead, and both seem OK to me, so I don't feel a lot of pressure to get any advance work done this month. I just need to make sure I don't have too many outstanding obligations by the end of the month so that I have a decent chance of being able to focus.

BTW, I'm RattlesnakeStu -- http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/137417 -- and I'll look at joining the KindleCraft group. Not sure how user accounts, groups, and such will be affected by their site re-launch, though. They're making some fundamental changes this year, so I could see a lot of things being "reset." In the past I've maintained a tool to easily tweet your word-count progress, but I'm not sure that will work this year after they've changed the infrastructure of their site.

Liked that video, Kate!  Also sounds like a great YA series, Hans!


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Crenel said:


> I plan to do NaNoWriMo again this year. I participated in 2006 as well as 2008 through 2010 and "won" each time. (Not so successful with Script Frenzy, though!) _Lesson One: Revolution!_ (see sig) is the final result of my '09 NaNoWriMo project. This year, I'm hoping to use some different tools -- Celtx (free) and Dragon NaturallySpeaking (not free), the latter to give my hands some much-needed rest.
> 
> BTW, I'm RattlesnakeStu -- http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/137417 -- and I'll look at joining the KindleCraft group. Not sure how user accounts, groups, and such will be affected by their site re-launch, though. They're making some fundamental changes this year, so I could see a lot of things being "reset." In the past I've maintained a tool to easily tweet your word-count progress, but I'm not sure that will work this year after they've changed the infrastructure of their site.
> 
> Liked that video, Kate!  Also sounds like a great YA series, Hans!


Crenel, keep us updated next week about the _tweet your word count _app. It sounds like a pretty cool tool to use next month.

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## Alm Hlgh (Dec 6, 2010)

You know I've heard a lot about this and all I can say is, "God bless you beautiful writers for rising to the challenge.  Write 500 words for me... Thank you in advance."


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Opting out this year. No way I can fit it into my schedule. Good luck participants.


----------



## Bellagirl (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd feel guilty if I didn't do it. Part of my OCD, I suppose . Still am not 100% sure of whether I'll continue my WIP or do something new, but whatever it is, I'll do my best to reach 50k. Oh, and go to the launch party in my area, I missed it last year.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I've missed out on all of the launch parties, write-ins, etc.  I know I'm missing out on a big part of NaNoWriMo by mostly going it alone (other than taking a peek at the progress of my writing buddies), but it's hard enough getting little time slices to write at home without also trying to fit in-person events into my November schedule.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

We have a very active NaNoWriMo regional group here and we have write-ins all through the year, a Facebook page and occasional social events. I don't often get to write-ins outside November but when I do go to one, I find I write about twice as much as I would at home, so it is often worth the effort of getting there.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I think so. I'm about 25,000 words into my novel right now so if I used NaNoWriMo to write the rest It would be finished by the end of November (when I say finished I mean needing a HELL of a lot of editing).

Problem is I've just got a new day job and it's so hard to get writing in the evenings these days. I might have to drag myself to some write ins.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Bellagirl said:


> I'd feel guilty if I didn't do it. Part of my OCD, I suppose . Still am not 100% sure of whether I'll continue my WIP or do something new, but whatever it is, I'll do my best to reach 50k. Oh, and go to the launch party in my area, I missed it last year.


Hi Bellagirl - Are you interested in joining the KindleCraft Group? http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/node/4058765

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not into torture. I'd rather be waterboarded.


----------



## Bellagirl (Jul 23, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> Hi Bellagirl - Are you interested in joining the KindleCraft Group? http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/node/4058765
> 
> Werner
> http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


Hey, I almost missed this, didn't get a chance to read the boards today. Sure I'll join up! Can't promise I'll have a lot of time to post, but I'm game!


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Bellagirl - see you on the NaNo baords!

MikeAngel - by the looks of your book titles, something tells me there's a measure of torture in some of them


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

This is great timing! 
I'm just about to start a new WIP and so it will be kick-up-the-pants I need to become a more productive writer. 
So YES, I am going to take part (gulp!)


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Grace Elliot said:


> This is great timing!
> I'm just about to start a new WIP and so it will be kick-up-the-pants I need to become a more productive writer.
> So YES, I am going to take part (gulp!)


Welcome Grace! Are you interested in joining the KindleCraft Group - in the NaNo forums? http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/node/4058765

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

The site was relaunched this week, so it's time to go re-activate your accounts. Profile URLs have apparently changed; mine is now:
http://www.nanowrimo.org/en/participants/rattlesnakestu

Apparently various functions are still unfinished. The group/forum thread that was referenced earlier in this message thread is now gone, and the API is "coming soon."


----------



## NJK (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm going to give it a shot. I'll be well into my current book by then, so it might be nice to sweat out the rest with other crazed people out there.  ;


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Aww, looks like they blew up our group. Werner, you want to start it again?

ETA my new link: http://www.nanowrimo.org/en/participants/coralm


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

One of the "coming soon" missing pieces is the Writing Buddies feature. I sure hope they get that working before November -- peeking at my competition friends' word counts is often a good motivator for me.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in again this year, my 3rd. This is me: http://www.nanowrimo.org/en/participants/valkyriev

I'll be sure to come back to this thread once the Writing Buddies feature is activated. I write much more consistently when I have good competition.  Now that the site is up, I think I'll be finishing my Snowflake prep pretty quickly; I can feel the adrenaline and endorphins hovering in the back of my brain. I love NaNo! It's part of my annual writing schedule.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm so-so on the writing buddies thing. I was surprised by that. Last year, I got some buddies and thought it would help - friendly competition, mutual support and commiseration, etc. I was shocked to find how competitive and irritated I got when I saw one or two of them pull ahead of me! I don't play board games, because I can't stand to lose, but otherwise I am usually a pretty laid back person - or try to be. 

I almost gave up at one point, because one of my buddies finished around the 20th, and I still had 10k to go, and I was frustrated by "going slow" - I wasn't going slow, in fact, since 40k in 20 days is still pretty good, but I had lost my perspective. Anyway, that buddy sent me a note on FB, out of the blue, saying how impressed she was by my speed. She noted that, as a retired person, she couldn't imagine doing NaNo with three jobs and a baby! That's when I clued in that speed is relative, and I eased up after that.

But I admit NaNo had a lot of unexpected emotional side affects, including Gold Fever, competitiveness, self-recriminations, exhaustion, depression, and a writing slump afterwards. I'm still glad I did it, and the book turned out well, but I think people should be forewarned when they sign up that there are tougher parts than just the writing for some of us.

Overall, it was good, though, and I am happy to do it again. But, I might be slower this year, and I will try to be okay with that.


----------



## Misa Buckley (Oct 11, 2011)

Sort of - I'm using NaNo to springboard a sequel to the paranormal romance I'm currently editing, though my goal is to finish a first draft rather than reaching 50K. if I do that as well, all the better


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I'm going to do it again this year. I've been letting life run me over lately, so I need that kick-in-the-pants that is NaNo. I'm here if anyone wants to friend me once the option comes open:

http://nanowrimo.org/en/participants/kfowler773

Good luck to all!


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm going to do it, but I haven't yet decided if I'm going to use it as a spur to get going strong on my third novel (which I will NOT be able to finish during NaNoWriMo), or to start something new.  If something new, it'll likely be atrocious and never see print, but that's not the point, right?


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry folks, my daughter was married this past weekend and I have been entertaining family from out-of-state and playing catch-up since.

I left a message with the NaNo folks to see if we need to re-start the KindleCraft group.

Well, time to go to dinner. Be back in a coupla hours...

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats Werner. Playing proud dad is very important.

My revised user ID: http://www.nanowrimo.org/en/participants/tyson-adams

I thought I had gone crazy and lost all of you as writing buddies, lost the forum, etc. I did lose a killer synopsis for my novel though.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

I re-animated this thread to one more relevant here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,87682.0.htm

Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

bump - to read the updated topic post


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone signed up for The Night of Writing Dangerously in SF?


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes so that I can finish the draft of the novel (historical) I am working on.  I need to finish about 30,000 words.


----------



## Shiromi (Jul 5, 2011)

I wasn't sure if I would this year since I have plenty of other writing projects to work on, but I recently relocated and I do so love meeting other writers at the write-ins. So yes, I'm participating this year, although unlike most years where everything is clearly mapped out, this year I only have a vague nugget of an idea. Should make for interesting times....


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

EGranfors said:


> Yes so that I can finish the draft of the novel (historical) I am working on. I need to finish about 30,000 words.


Good deal using NaNo to finish your novel. Many people do this. There are a lot of naysayers out there, but they don't realize how many different ways it helps people start, continue or complete a manuscript.

Several years ago Sarah Gruen wrote _*Water for Elephants*_ during NaNoWriMo

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Shiromi said:


> I wasn't sure if I would this year since I have plenty of other writing projects to work on, but I recently relocated and I do so love meeting other writers at the write-ins. So yes, I'm participating this year, although unlike most years where everything is clearly mapped out, this year I only have a vague nugget of an idea. Should make for interesting times....


Awesome Shiromi. Having written a novel before, you know what it takes to get one mapped out - even if you only have 7 days.

To review you can always follow the *Hailstorm Approach* with time so short.
http://surlymuse.com/the-hailstorm-approach-prep-for-nanowrimo-in-seven-days-or-less/

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm doing it.  I've gotten bogged down on my current WIP, which generally means it's time to switch gears for a bit.  So I'm jumping from the heavier stuff I've been writing to a simple, fun swords and sorcery fantasy for NaNoWriMo.  A couple guys come into town and find it's being accosted by brigands.  Please be our heroes, guys.  Oh....ok.  Sure.  Since you asked nicely.  Like I said.  Simple. Straightforward.  Fun.  

I'm confident of a win.  Back in July I cranked out 29k words in ten days, so I know I can do at least that much in a month. If I focus.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Michael Kingswood said:


> I'm doing it. I've gotten bogged down on my current WIP, which generally means it's time to switch gears for a bit. So I'm jumping from the heavier stuff I've been writing to a simple, fun swords and sorcery fantasy for NaNoWriMo. A couple guys come into town and find it's being accosted by brigands. Please be our heroes, guys. Oh....ok. Sure. Since you asked nicely. Like I said. Simple. Straightforward. Fun.
> 
> I'm confident of a win. Back in July I cranked out 29k words in ten days, so I know I can do at least that much in a month. If I focus.


I'm with you Michael. I've been working on an apocalyptic horror trilogy and was going to write the first draft of the second book in November, but it's a lot of heavy lifting with what I'm doing in it. So, I decided to switch it up and do a YA horror I outlined instead. Simple. Straightforward. Fun!

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> You have a new NaNo writing buddy Anne
> 
> I know what you mean about finding the time. My beautiful bride is also a teacher. She won't be able to join in NaNo because besides teaching, she maintains her poetry blog daily and is busy translating ebooks, for an established and prolific ebook author, into Spanish - as Amazon will enter the vast Spanish market at the end of this year.
> 
> ...


Erm.... how does one become NaNo buddies with someone? I don't see a button or a buddy switch or anything... am I missing something?


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Michael Kingswood said:


> Erm.... how does one become NaNo buddies with someone? I don't see a button or a buddy switch or anything... am I missing something?


Nah, you're not missing anything. They still haven't made the updated release for Writing Buddies since coming back online on the 11th. 
I questioned them about it today and the only answer I received that "it would be ready before the end of the month."

I'll update on KB when they finally get it figured out.

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

Simon Haynes said:


> http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/84789
> 
> Won in 2005, 06, 07, 08 and 2010, and going for it again this year. (I skipped 2009 because I was really, really late finishing a novel for publication.)
> 
> I have a page on my site with hints, tips and a progress form (spreadsheet/PDF): http://www.spacejock.com.au/NaNoWriMo.html


Wait a minute, you're the one who wrote the yWriter software, aren't you?

I love that thing! I just downloaded it a couple weeks ago and I'm totally hooked. I've been recommending it to everyone I know.

I am really getting excited for NaNo this year. I have a massive project I want to get done in one fell swoop. I plan to try to write 80,000 words.


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> Nah, you're not missing anything. They still haven't made the updated release for Writing Buddies since coming back online on the 11th.
> I questioned them about it today and the only answer I received that "it would be ready before the end of the month."
> 
> I'll update on KB when they finally get it figured out.
> ...


Oh ok. Cool.

For that matter, the group you created isn't there either. Same problem I assume?


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah the old group got wiped.

Here's the new link:

http://www.nanowrimo.org/en/forums/writing-groups-and-clubs/threads/2318

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> I wish Ruth. No, I may have written about yWriter, but I'm not its creator. I used it for my NaNo novel in 2008, and it is a great bit of software and hard to believe it's still free.
> This year I'm giving the Marshall Plan Novel Writing software a try. I have to admit I really like it. It's very easy to use. Many people thing the Marshall Plan is too rigid, but only if you let it be.
> 
> I see you joined the folks over on the KindleCraft Writing Group on the NaNo forums! I too am eager to get started.
> ...


Sorry, I meant to be replying to the Space Jock fellow, Simon Haynes. I'm pretty sure he is the creator and I just wasn't expecting to see him here! (Though why not, I don't know!)


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> Several years ago Sarah Gruen wrote _*Water for Elephants*_ during NaNoWriMo


I did not know this. That's really awesome.

Anyway, yeah, I'm doing it this year!  It's my first time; I just finished my outline a couple days ago. My only worry is that my new-ish job will get in the way, but it seems to be settling down. Fingers crossed!


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm glad you're participating. It'll be a lot of fun.

I know what you mean about a new job. I'm starting one next Monday.

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Well since I can't afford Uncharted 3 now, and already took three days off for it, I'll get a massive head start on my book, should be able to knock out 7 to 10k in those three days. 

Will they be good, probably not, but after months of editting I need a good burst of creating.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> I'm glad you're participating. It'll be a lot of fun.
> 
> I know what you mean about a new job. I'm starting one next Monday.


Very nice! Congrats!  Here's hoping for a nice and easy transition.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm gearing up for Nano - first, by trying to finish off my WIP before November 1, and second by trying to decide which of my three other WIPS to work on. I have a plan which involves a chapter from each, each day of Nano, but I don't know whether that's feasible.


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm in pretty much the same place that Simon is. I'm hoping to finish my WIP before November 1. It's the first in a series and I'll work on Book #2 during NaNo.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Also planning to work on my sequel during NaNo. I can't wait for it to start! I loved it last year.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm in again for this year. I wrote over 50k words during NaNo 2009, but I failed last year when I ran into a wall of problems including a dead PC. This year, I'm good to go and determined to complete the challenge. I did it two years ago, so I know I can do it again.

Here's my profile link if anyone wants to be buddies when that feature comes back online:

http://www.nanowrimo.org/en/participants/eyegore


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hm... Is the Writing Buddies feature still not active?


----------



## jamesmonaghan (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll be there. 

I'm writing two stories concurrently: the fifth episode of my ongoing space opera serial (The Phoenix Odyssey) and the second novel of a science-fiction series set in my Confederated Worlds universe. Hoping to aim for about 90kover the month (30k or so on the Phoenix Odyssey and 60k or so on the other, with another 10 on short stories).


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Chrystalla said:


> Hm... Is the Writing Buddies feature still not active?


And still no word count widgets (or API)...  Sure hope it all comes together in time! This will probably be a rough year technically, though, due to the major change in their site framework. If they were set up to accept help on coding, I'd learn Ruby on Rails just for them! Anyway, the most important piece is the word count validation at the end of the month, so as long as that works, I can accept other rough edges.


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

RuthMadison said:


> Wait a minute, you're the one who wrote the yWriter software, aren't you?
> 
> I love that thing! I just downloaded it a couple weeks ago and I'm totally hooked. I've been recommending it to everyone I know.
> 
> I am really getting excited for NaNo this year. I have a massive project I want to get done in one fell swoop. I plan to try to write 80,000 words.


I've been using yWriter for a couple of years now. It's a pretty cool piece of software. I know I'm not using it to its full potential, but I do use it for all of my first drafts now.

I have first draft of a novel (the Wings of Twilight sequel) I'm trying to wrap up by next Monday. So far, I'm just over 73,000 words in and I anticipate only needing another 10,000 max to finish the story. Hopefully, I'll wrap it up with a day or two to spare so my brain can vege before I tackled my YA sci-fi NaNo project.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

YES! I'm giving it a go.
After what seems like weeks of itsy-bitsy writing tasks (editing and other un-satisfying things) I really need to get my next WIP kick started. I've never taken part in NaNoWriMo before...but I'm getting quite excited (or perhaps I'm just naive about the size of the task ahead.)


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Grace Elliot said:


> YES! I'm giving it a go.
> After what seems like weeks of itsy-bitsy writing tasks (editing and other un-satisfying things) I really need to get my next WIP kick started. I've never taken part in NaNoWriMo before...but I'm getting quite excited (or perhaps I'm just naive about the size of the task ahead.)


You'll have fun Grace. It's kinda crazy, but fun. Just put your internal editor on the back burner and let your writing self run wild.

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## Gregory Lynn (Aug 9, 2011)

I decided last night to use NaNoWriMo to kickstart my novel. I don't know that 50k words is enough to finish it but I don't really care. I just need to get past my internal editor who always hangs me up because the last three sentences aren't quite right and get into the habit of putting a couple thousand words down per day. If I can do that then I will consider NaNoWriMo a success whether my novel is finished or not, and really, I don't expect it to be finished.

I also started a writing blog where I'm going to discuss and try to hold myself accountable and you can find that at http://tftmm.wordpress.com/


----------



## AFernandez (Oct 13, 2011)

We had our first meet-up today. NaNos are nice people!


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Gregory Lynn said:


> I decided last night to use NaNoWriMo to kickstart my novel. I don't know that 50k words is enough to finish it but I don't really care. I just need to get past my internal editor who always hangs me up because the last three sentences aren't quite right and get into the habit of putting a couple thousand words down per day. If I can do that then I will consider NaNoWriMo a success whether my novel is finished or not, and really, I don't expect it to be finished.
> 
> I also started a writing blog where I'm going to discuss and try to hold myself accountable and you can find that at http://tftmm.wordpress.com/


The secret to completing *NaNoWriMo *successfully is to...relax and have fun.

Turn off the internal editor and just go with it. Try Free writing. Forget about grammar, form and format - just write. Keep writing, even if you can't think of anything related to story, just keep writing - your mind can't stand to sit still and will create. Use a kitchen timer or online countdown alarm and set the time. Set it for 10 minutes, hit the start button and GO! Not only will you be amazed on how many words you'll write, but more importantly your mind will be in a creative mode and ready to get the story written.

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

I came back to NaNo last year after a couple of years off (the words caught me earlier in the year, so November ended up being in the wrong place...).

I made it to the double-NaNo last year (100K+ words), and had hoped to finish it up soon after. Lack of opportunity and the realisation that it was going to be longer than originally planned means I'm using NaNo this year to finish it off. I suspect it has about another 60K words to go, so 50K+ in November will do me just fine. I need to get it done soon because the next two books are crying out for a rewrite.

I have an iPad this year, which I'm hoping to use part of the time. Between it and my netbook (with yWriter, of course!), in conjunction with Dropbox, I should be in good shape.

http://www.nanowrimo.org/en/participants/jsr


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

KateDanley said:


> I just added you and am working my way back to add everyone else in this thread. My handle on NaNo is eyduck. http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/689793 Yay!


I added you as a Writing Buddy Kate - and a couple dozen others as well!

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I just signed up. I've got an idea that's been swimming in my head since high school and I think it's finally time I write it. My user name over there is wgjones3

I'm trying to get on my dashboard but the site must be getting hammered right now, it's loading slow as Christmas for me.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I've signed up. Started outlining (plot-pointing) my next novel, so NaNo is a good "excuse" to finally sit down and start writing.


----------



## TerryS (Mar 29, 2011)

All ready to go. Writing buddies, facebook group, writing.com group. I enjoy nano.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

William G. Jones said:


> I just signed up. I've got an idea that's been swimming in my head since high school and I think it's finally time I write it. My user name over there is wgjones3
> 
> I'm trying to get on my dashboard but the site must be getting hammered right now, it's loading slow as Christmas for me.


Welcome William. I added you as a writing buddy. Have you also joined the *KindleCraft Writing Group* on the NaNo forums?
http://www.nanowrimo.org/en/forums/writing-groups-and-clubs/threads/2318

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

kcmay said:


> I've signed up. Started outlining (plot-pointing) my next novel, so NaNo is a good "excuse" to finally sit down and start writing.


Have you also joined the *KindleCraft Writing Group* on the NaNo forums?
http://www.nanowrimo.org/en/forums/writing-groups-and-clubs/threads/2318

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

TerryS said:


> All ready to go. Writing buddies, facebook group, writing.com group. I enjoy nano.


Hi TerryS, have you also joined the *KindleCraft Writing Group* on the NaNo forums?
http://www.nanowrimo.org/en/forums/writing-groups-and-clubs/threads/2318

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Orright, I'm in.

I did it a few years ago and really enjoyed it. So I'm going to do it again. I'm down in Sydney, Australia, so a few good hours ahead of you. Wish me luck.


----------



## Weirdling (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm doing a fantasy novel this year on it, although I'm a little behind on my planning.  My name is cuccocc  on it.

Hope to see you all around.

Jodi


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

Add me!  eFairy


----------



## Gregory Lynn (Aug 9, 2011)

If you're on the east coast it's now less than 24 hours.  I've been not sleeping well the last couple nights so I'm just sitting down to grind out an outline.  Less than ideal circumstances, imo.

But if I get an outline and a decent night of sleep, I will hit Tuesday with a sledgehammer made out of awesome.

Then I'm gonna duck.

Also, I have never done this before and am fuzzy on the whole writing buddy thing.  What is up with that there thing?


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been so anxious about Nano this year. Last year I was very last minute and had no idea what I was doing until the day of Nanowrimo. This year, I've had my project picked out for a month or so. I'm currently working on finishing the first draft of my prequel to the Wynrith series. But starting tomorrow, I'll be writing the second book in that series and I'm super excited. I cannot wait to hang out with my characters again.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

One day out and I busted out 3 short stories as a warm-up. Bring it on!


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Up here in New England, we had a little Nor'easter that dumped a very unseasonable 8 inches of heavy wet snow on us. As the trees still had most of their leaves on them, many of the branches were torn off, taking power lines with them. We're being told it'll be a week before we get the power back on. So I'm here at our public library using their spotty WiFi service to stay connected.

I'll either be here plugged in to write my story, or I'll go back to notebook and pen if I have to. In either case I'm ready. Are you?

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> Up here in New England, we had a little Nor'easter that dumped a very unseasonable 8 inches of heavy wet snow on us. [...] In either case I'm ready. Are you?


That storm was a pretty nasty way to prepare for NaNoWriMo for writers on the East Coast! Good luck to you and others who were affected by it. The weather here looks reasonably safe, so if the vandals will leave our house alone on Halloween this year, and thus not cause an annoying distraction, I should be reasonably ready. I'm not sure how ready NaNoWriMo is for NaNoWriMo however. It looks like the word count features are _still_ in development.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Crenel said:


> I'm not sure how ready NaNoWriMo is for NaNoWriMo however. It looks like the word count features are _still_ in development.


I agree. There are a few things they still need to iron out. You'd figure after 13 years, they'd have the technical project management side of things figured out. 
Perhaps they just need a better project manager there.

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## cdyard (Nov 30, 2009)

Last week I was ready. Now, gulp, I'm afraid I won't be able to write a single word! Luckily enough, I'm re-reading "No Plot? No Problem" by Chris Baty so I know this is quite normal.

A little over 4 hours to wait (I live in France) and... 

So, good luck to all of you.

Claire


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

Let's get it started! I hope to have a good start, I've been itching to write this story for some time now.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

And it is NaNoWriMo here is Australia now.

Time to get started on that steampunkesque/weird science short story anthology that I've got planned for this year.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

cdyard said:


> Last week I was ready. Now, gulp, I'm afraid I won't be able to write a single word! Luckily enough, I'm re-reading "No Plot? No Problem" by Chris Baty so I know this is quite normal.
> 
> A little over 4 hours to wait (I live in France) and...
> 
> ...


No worries Claire. Relax and have fun with it. It's supposed to be fun.

Bonne Chance!
*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## AFernandez (Oct 13, 2011)

A little less than 4 hours to wait, now. Don't know how much sleep I am going to get. ^^


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> You'd figure after 13 years, they'd have the technical project management side of things figured out.


My guess is that they underestimated the challenge of shifting from Drupal (a CMS written in PHP) to Ruby on Rails (an MVC development framework in Ruby). From what I could tell, they had a lot of custom development in the old site, and anything they wanted to keep would need to be rewritten in Ruby. I haven't done any work in Ruby, but I do know that going from one language to another, even if they're "similar," is not a trivial task when you have a lot of legacy code to work with. To add to the complexity for them, most or all of their legacy code was presumably integrated with Drupal. Glancing at Ruby samples online, it doesn't look syntactically similar to PHP, so they really had their work cut out for them. I don't really understand their decision, to be honest. If I was going to shift from a CMS to an MVC development framework, I'd at least stick with the same underlying language, in this case PHP. They could have gone from Drupal to CodeIgniter, for example, and instead of rewriting code from scratch their work would have been focused on untying their custom code from Drupal and then plugging in (or building in) the pieces (e.g., user authentication) that Drupal provided before.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

I participated last year. I didn't finish what I started during it.

But this year I have the last 50-100 pages of a book to finish in first draft form, so I think it's going to be a good incentive.

Write on! e


----------



## Gregory Lynn (Aug 9, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> Up here in New England, we had a little Nor'easter that dumped a very unseasonable 8 inches of heavy wet snow on us. As the trees still had most of their leaves on them, many of the branches were torn off, taking power lines with them. We're being told it'll be a week before we get the power back on. So I'm here at our public library using their spotty WiFi service to stay connected.
> 
> I'll either be here plugged in to write my story, or I'll go back to notebook and pen if I have to. In either case I'm ready. Are you?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty happy I moved away from New England six months ago. If storms are hitting this bad this soon this winter could be worse than last. The looks people here get on their faces when you say you had five feet of snow last year are priceless. I hope you're keeping warm.

I am not remotely ready. Insomnia has been a problem the last few days which has bitten into my outlining time. I have a general idea of where I want the story to go and I have a bunch of things in each plot thread that I want to address but I haven't been able to get them into a coherent list of scenes and chapters. I think what I will end up doing is trying to outline ahead a few days at least so that when I get my butt in the seat I know where I am going. Maybe I shall skip a day and finish the outline. Or maybe not, maybe I'll just get halfway through and wing it.

But bring it on.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Just ticked over from five hours to four-and-some-minutes. Still only have a title and a character and a tentative situation...and rarin' to go.

At midnight, I'll be signing into another site's chatroom where I meet with other writers every evening. Those of us who are WriMos will be chatting as we write for the first hour or so. It's a tradition with us...seems like it gets us off to a good start.


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Got my outline, get off work at 11:30, going to sit at the computer pop open a beer and knock out at least the prologe before bed, shooting for 1k words tonight. 

Then I'm off the next three days, I think even with Uncharted 3 coming out I should be able to get a good start of the book, I'm shooting for around 10k words.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm going in unprepared again this year, but I think I'm ready. I have some simple character outlines and lots of ideas. I'm expecting to finish out of pure stubbornness, refusing to fail.

Here's my profile page if anyone wants to buddy up. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## AFernandez (Oct 13, 2011)

We are into the seventh hour of NaNoWriMo'11 over here and I am at 2478 words. Haven't really been writing for a couple of hours, though. I just had to much coffee to fall asleep.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Started this morning and wrote 1750 words. I have taken the day off work to get going on it!
(also because I was burnt out at work, but that's another story)


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Burnt out at work? Best remedy is to not work. Take two pillows and speak to us in the morning!

My NaNoWriMo campaign has started for the year with 1771 words today. Blog post here: http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/11/nanowrimo-2011-day-1.html


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

1948 words so far...would like to have 4,000 by tonight. I like to "bank" extra words early on, in case something comes up later in the month...like, for instance, Thanksgiving....


----------



## RGPorter (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm doing NaNo again this year. Need to get this last book done in a series. Made it last year and produced a great Horror novel. Hoping this year works out just as well. Already warned the family to expect me to be a grouch for most of the month.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, if we get power back today I'll probably still take part, but I don't think that's likely. I may try to catch up after the fact depending on how far behind I end up when we finally get power again.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Coral Moore said:


> Well, if we get power back today I'll probably still take part, but I don't think that's likely. I may try to catch up after the fact depending on how far behind I end up when we finally get power again.


Here's hoping you get power soon. Maybe you can do some writing by hand while you're waiting for power and transcribe it to the computer when you have access again. Some can do that. I can't. My handwriting is so illegible, it would be useless to try to write by hand. I'd never be able to read it later.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm fairly ready for NaNoWriMo, at least with the first novel. Yeah, I'm attempting to write two novels this month.

So far, I'm at 3,228 words in the first novel. I hope to get ahead of word counts/scenes, so I'll have more time for novel two after I finish novel one.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Managed about 2100 words on the first day, despite everything going on, so at least I am ahead of schedule.


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

2938 words so far. I took three days off, so it has been an exciting morning, but so far I'm not doing so bad. Going to go back to the video games for a little while, then pick up the next big section I have to write that should hopefully get me another thousand or so words.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Guys and Ladies, you are fast! Nice energy all around  2000 words, and I hope to write some more during the day. See you later.


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

1,352 beautiful words ... it's a start. Good luck everyone


----------



## AFernandez (Oct 13, 2011)

Tommie Lyn said:


> I like to "bank" extra words early on, in case something comes up later in the month...like, for instance, Thanksgiving....


This. I reached the 1667 words for the daily goal at 2 am, by now I am at 4424. My current plan is to reach 5001 every day as often as possible. I have tried the "1667 words every day" strategy for three years now, real life drama always managed to ruin it. And if I finish on the 10th or 11th, I can just write on or start another novel.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

I've got 4,340 so far. Hope I can keep going for a while...I want to know what happens next.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Fun times... and an "impressive" 105 words, after seriously struggling with software. Should make for an interesting project.   In the past, I've done most of my NaNoWriMo project writing late at night and into the wee hours of the morning. This year I decided I was going to dictate my entire novel, and dictation does not mesh well with people sleeping in adjacent rooms. So, either I abandoned my plan to dictate my novel, or a significantly revise my schedule. I'm sure speaking quietly was why Dragon NaturallySpeaking was not working well for me shortly after midnight. If I can't resolve this conflict, at 200 words per hour I don't think I will make it to 50,000 by the end of the month.

This message was dictated with very little difficulty. Then again, it is 4:30 in the afternoon so I am not speaking quietly. {sigh}


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

We got the power back today, so I'm able to write from the comfort of my own home!

How's it going so far? Have you met your first day writing goal?

Remember if you get stuck, try using Free Writing to get yourself unstuck and move forward.

I'm doing well and will post my count on my NaNo profile before EOD.

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

13,865 words but I had a little under 5k to start.  I cheated and started Samhain morning.

Today's count was 8,976.

If you think about it, the goal is only 1,667 a day.  Anyone with a liberal arts degree was writing that much per day senior year.


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

I'm at 2447 words for today!   It's the most that I've written in a single day! I know that's not a very big record, but for me it is! Here's to actually finishing this year!


----------



## TerryS (Mar 29, 2011)

had a bit of fun today. Just passed 8k so far.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

3474!  Wahoo!  We'll see if this comes back to bite me in the butt, but I got started writing on one story and my brain was all, "This is dumb.  What you  SHOULD be doing is writing on the other story that's kicking around here in the dark corners."  So I started the other, and my brain went, "Really?  I mean, you were on a role with that first one and THIS one is TERRIBLE."  And then I realized there are no rules to life and said, "Hey brain!  We're doing both!"  I'll let the two stories duke it out, 1700 words at a time.  Teach my brain to try and sabotage me.  May my best novel win.  You know.  If they don't team up together to kill me first.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

You guys are so inspiring! I'm playing along this year with the home game (i.e., not official), with the goal to finish my novel and edit for publication in December. I figure it's good inspiration.

I did about 4,000 words today, but it was on the last of my holiday collection, to be released next week. Still need an intro and TOC, but finally finished the cover.

Good luck to to all, and I'll probably lurk around on the other thread, just to keep myself honest.


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

I wrote over 2k words today and have a rough outline for the next handful of chapters. I'm all set for tomorrow. I also got a second surprise this afternoon (since my last post). Amazon now has Trueblood's Plight listed as a paperback and an ebook. Now I have two more reason to be nervous.


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

2126 words today.  A good start.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

2111 so far. May pack it in - long day. Perhaps if I get another coffee who knows...

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## rpflynn (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm sitting at around 1450 at the moment, but I'm pretty pleased - this is the strongest start I've had with NaNo. And I'm actually excited about where my story is leading at the moment, which is a new feeling! So hopefully, this year, I actually stick it out and finish!

I've had certain scenes in my head for months now, and it feels good to get them down. I just needed a push, I think!


----------



## Gregory Lynn (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm at 1811.  I'm missing time for Thanksgiving so that probably puts me behind pace.  And these words are pretty crappy ones that I'm sure will be edited into nonexistence at some point but hey, it's a start.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Finishing Day One at 5,093.


----------



## SArthurMartin (Jul 1, 2011)

Day one: 1697. Determined to hang in there and hit the daily goal despite college courses. Can't wait for the weekend!


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

2,611 but I have it easy since I have a half-finished screenplay version that's acting as a detailed outline. The middle will be the difficult part because that's the half that's missing .


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

My power is estimated to be out until Sunday so no NaNo for me this year. 

I'll be cheering you all on though!



Tommie Lyn said:


> Here's hoping you get power soon. Maybe you can do some writing by hand while you're waiting for power and transcribe it to the computer when you have access again. Some can do that. I can't. My handwriting is so illegible, it would be useless to try to write by hand. I'd never be able to read it later.


No, I can't really write by hand. I outline and take notes by hand, but I can't do any serious writing, it's just way too slow for me.


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

I got another 2k so far today, have the rest of today and tomorrow off from work so my goal is 10k in the first three days, so I just need to double what I have now.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Coral Moore said:


> My power is estimated to be out until Sunday so no NaNo for me this year.
> 
> I'll be cheering you all on though!
> 
> No, I can't really write by hand. I outline and take notes by hand, but I can't do any serious writing, it's just way too slow for me.


Oh no! I've seen a lot of people mention on the forums on the NaNo site that they're powerless right now. That's such a bummer. 

I finished at 3,008 yesterday, and I just hit 2,113 for today. I'm taking a break now, even though I really love these characters. I have some other things to tend to. Bah!


----------



## Dan McGirt (Sep 25, 2010)

I am doing NaNoWriMo for the first time ... in a modified way. I've always been way to busy with other projects in November ever to play along. And I am again this year, racing to finish my long overdue fantasy novel Noble Cause...so I'm making my final (or near-final) revisions my NaNoWriMo book. I figure that might help motivate me to finally finish this book, which I originally planned to complete in 2010.

Noble Cause is a sequel to my book Hero Wanted, which is linked in my signature below.

I'm also posting the work in progress at Smashwords, if anyone cares to read along: [URL=http://www.smashwords]http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/101122[/url]

My NaNoWriMo profile: http://www.nanowrimo.org/en/participants/dan-mcgirt

See you there!


----------



## AFernandez (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm at 8534 right now. I could be much farther along, but I have to much fun just spending time on the forums.  For the first time, a story is practically writing itself. I have no idea where it's going to go, I am just along for the ride...


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Day 3, how's it going?

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/2011/11/03/nanowrimo-day-3-the-first-5000/*


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Just passed 9,000 words - I feel the story is running away with me!


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

cecilia_writer said:


> Just passed 9,000 words - I feel the story is running away with me!


Wow, you're kicking butt!


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok .. end of day three for NaNo

today's words: 8250
total count: 20869 

On track for a "personal best" time if I can just hold on for a few more days.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I passed 6000 words today. I had been wanting to get some sizable chunks done to make up for some weddings and travel.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/11/nanowrimo-2011-day-4.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

I hit 15,742 yesterday... way ahead of my goal.  BUT I have a doctor's appointment and my new netbook is (I'm pretty sure) waiting for me at the post office.  So I plan to pick it up in a half hour, take it with me with my jump drive, and set it up while I'm sitting in the waiting room (at least partially).

I may either take a day off or ignore my daily word count today.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Grar... a week into November so I don't think I'm going to be doing it this year.  Maybe next year.

However, I look forward to see all of you succeed!

I'm so excited for you all.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

7,409 as of today. So much going on. I'll really have to crank out as much as I can tomorrow, when and wherever I can, as there is so much going more going on tomorrow...


----------



## Bellagirl (Jul 23, 2011)

I only have just a little over 4000 words so far. But tradition has it that I always lag in the first week, and double my required numbers in the second week, so....I'm only just slightly worried. 
Werner, I've been meaning to tell you, you share a first name with one of my published book's main villains. It startles me every time I see your name, lol....


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Bellagirl said:


> I only have just a little over 4000 words so far. But tradition has it that I always lag in the first week, and double my required numbers in the second week, so....I'm only just slightly worried.
> Werner, I've been meaning to tell you, you share a first name with one of my published book's main villains. It startles me every time I see your name, lol....


That's awesome Elisa! I'm...flattered? 

*Werner
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## Bellagirl (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL  I think I'm spending too much time at my keyboard....


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

End of day four here.

Today's words: 9669. 
Total count: 30,538. 

"At This Rate You Will Finish On November 6, 2011" - shaved a day off yesterday's estimate.

Best way to beat the "week two blues"? 
Finish in week one.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Nathan Lowell said:


> End of day four here.
> 
> Today's words: 9669.
> Total count: 30,538.
> ...


I've been known to crank out the pages, but after seeing your counts, I can't help but wonder (and no offense meant, I promise)...

You don't have a typical "day job" do you?

lol

~_~ooo


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

Randirogue said:


> I've been known to crank out the pages, but after seeing your counts, I can't help but wonder (and no offense meant, I promise)...
> 
> You don't have a typical "day job" do you?
> 
> ...


This *is* my day job. I became a full time author in July 2009.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Nathan Lowell said:


> This *is* my day job. I became a full time author in July 2009.


I figured that, which is why I guessed it would not be offensive to make the joke.

But, still... I get all squishy and sparkly feeling every time someone on the boards says that.

I can't help but think, maybe one day, I'll be able to say that as well.



Go you! And thanks for further feeding my diligence.


----------



## AFernandez (Oct 13, 2011)

After two days of real life induced hiatus, I am back to writing. I would have been ahead of schedule even if I had resumed writing tommorrow, so it was not that big of a problem. It means I probably won't finish next week anymore, though.


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

Randirogue said:


> I figured that, which is why I guessed it would not be offensive to make the joke.
> 
> But, still... I get all squishy and sparkly feeling every time someone on the boards says that.
> 
> ...


You're welcome. It took four years (I started out in 2007) but when my regular gig lost funding in 2009, I "turned pro" rather than "become unemployed."

It worked out but I really think it was only because I spent three years building a platform and a backlist. I still have four titles that need to get released to print, and I'm hoping to get two full novels in rough draft this month to help feed the need over the winter.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Nathan Lowell said:


> You're welcome. It took four years (I started out in 2007) but when my regular gig lost funding in 2009, I "turned pro" rather than "become unemployed."
> 
> It worked out but I really think it was only because I spent three years building a platform and a backlist. I still have four titles that need to get released to print, and I'm hoping to get two full novels in rough draft this month to help feed the need over the winter.


Two, not one, this month?!

You're a NaNoWriMo double agent!


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

End of day five:

today's words: 8,230
total for month: 38,768.

It's possible that I could get 12k tomorrow, but more likely another 8-10k day with a "win" on Monday. 

I'd love to get a 6-day "win" just for the sake of doing it, but the story's only about half done. Taking another week to finish would still leave time for me to try for a double-header. Walking away from the ruins of November with two new first drafts would be very good for next year's production.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Well done, Nathan! - how fantastic if you can finish the month with 2 new novels instead of one. I'm afraid if I did that I would dread the amount of editing ahead of me.
I'm averaging about 3,000 words a day at the moment which is more than I can usually do. So this morning I've just reached 17,000. I seem to be able to write 1000 words in each 3/4 hour session now. I don't think I could write any more even if I didn't have a day job, since I haven't outlined enough and so the gaps in between actual writing are usually spent in working out where to go with it next.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Well done, Nathan, how great to come to the end of the month with 2 novels written. I'm afraid if I did that I wouldn't be able to face the massive editing task ahead of me, but it sounds as if that might not be a major worry for you!
I am averaging about 3,000 words a day in 3 x 1,000 word sessions. The time between is spent working out where to go next! (and working in my day job) In my case even if I wasn't working full-time I don't think I could go much faster.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

I took yesterday off... they had to put a line in my carotid artery.  But I plan to write later today.  I'm still ahead!


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

I have 4,833 words so far. Will set the bar for 5,000 next. And then 6,666 after that. With any luck, by the end of the day I will have made good ground on catching up to where I should be. ::Keeps fingers crossed::


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

I did a marathon (4 hour) writing session yesterday, but I'm still only at 10,000 ish words. In my defense, I wrote two chapters in a completely different book, too 

I really needed to do another Nano, though. The freedom of pushing out the words leads to some amazing stuff.

I adore Scrivener. As long as I use it right, I will no longer change ages/names/eye colors of my characters when I write a fast draft. Less editing...except for the whole excavation and re-engineering parts.


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

A.R. Williams said:


> I have 4,833 words so far. Will set the bar for 5,000 next. And then 6,666 after that. With any luck, by the end of the day I will have made good ground on catching up to where I should be. ::Keeps fingers crossed::


Rock it, A.R.

The secret is "there's no secret. butt in chair. fingers on keys. keep typing."


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

oliewankanobe said:


> I took yesterday off... they had to put a line in my carotid artery. But I plan to write later today. I'm still ahead!


I can see where you'd need to slow down a bit for that.

Medical people are SO demanding of your time 

(all the best)


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

End of day six: 

Words today: 7084
Words for month: 45,852

I should cross the 50k mark before noon tomorrow. Story is about 60% done and should be completed by next weekend. 

Question then becomes: What next?


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

It's day 6. Did everyone pass the 10,000 Word mark?

I can't believe it, but I managed to get it done despite a hectic weekend. I must be taking my writing serious!
*
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/2011/11/06/10000-words-writing-time-and-andy-rooney/

Werner*


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

I just crossed the 13k mark, putting my MC back together after the last book is proving a bit harder then I thought, now that I know the end game I just have to get there. But knocked out 3k today with all the other stuff I had to do, finally hit a good stride in this book that hasn't been so easy. If it wasn't Nano I would have sat it aside to percolate a bit, but I'm committed now so got to press on.


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

modwitch said:


> Nope. Hit 4,000. That's close, right?


Given what you've had to deal with going into this month, that's very close indeed.


----------



## AFernandez (Oct 13, 2011)

I am at 12.5k at the moment. I have not been able to write for two days and might not be able to write much today, though.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I managed 5858 words today, for a total of 21478 since November first. The secret is to have lots of cool scenes I'm itching to write.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm just in time, I made 10k words yesterday night just before midnight. Today is another day!


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

I'm up to 15,824 so far. Weekends are bad for me; there's always so much to do around the house, plus the yardwork that needed to get done before the weather turns bad. We were taken by surprise when last winter arrived early, and the snows in the NE this year aren't doing much to make me think we'll dodge a bullet this year, either.

Still, even though I struggled, I exceeded the 1,667 word goal for each day. I just didn't write as much as I wanted to. This week will be hard, too, since I have a business trip to Chicago on Thursday, and I can't write while I'm driving or in meetings. I guess that's why I try hard to get a flying start and stay ahead of the goal. It's not overachieving, it's insurance. November is the busiest month of the year for me at work and at home with the upcoming holidays, plus historically, it's usually a BAD month on a personal front ('08 & '09 I had deaths in the family), so if I can get done early, so much the better.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I try to write more than the daily quota, but I am nowhere close to what other people have achieved on this board. I am in awe of all of you! Anyway, doing my job every day and loving it


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

I've reached 17,513...but meant to be further along by now. But life has a way of overtaking plans sometimes. Oh, well.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

The best spin I can put on my progress is that I've written _something_ every day. Unfortunately, that something has consistently been of fewer words than required to keep up, so I'm not even close to being caught up. I'm ending up struggling with technology as I feared might happen. My choice of tools, specifically my choice to use dictation software, was not entirely arbitrary given the hand pain associated with typing these days. Ah well, I'm not giving up yet, so I might as well fire up Celtx and get some more done!


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Just popped in to apologise for posting twice in succession yesterday - Kindleboards told me it couldn't post the first time because it was too busy or couldn't be bothered or something, so I wrote another slightly different post.
Just reached 22,000 words. I didn't mean to write at this speed but the words just keep on coming so I might as well go with it!


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

I have some events this month that will cut into my writing time and so I've been trying to get ahead by writing 2,000 words each day. My husband was out of the house all day Saturday, so I had a marathon writing day and did 4,000 that one day.   My current total is 16,188. Of course, the middle of the book isn't too far away now and it's always where things get a bit sluggish so I'm expecting that soon the words won't come as easily as they have been this past week.


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok! 
I'm a NaNoWriWe winner!

50,494 .. now i need to fix dinner, back it up to a jump drive, and see if I can grind out a few more words this evening  

I'm giving me a week to finish the story and then I'll try for a double header.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

modwitch said:


> I read the rules. You can't win the Mo part until Nov 25 . You might be the only person in the We category.
> 
> I'm up to 7K words now. My chart tells me I'll be done on Dec 19. It lies, but it's better than Jan 9. Making progress.


Go, go gadget fingers!



Spoiler



(wow, that is coming off much naughtier to me than intended... ahem!)



Maybe if you had an in with a certain cyber witch to give you a boost...


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

I've hit 39k, and I'm hoping for another 3k today. I've just found the sweet spot in my plot, where all the scenes are begging to be written. Yay!


----------



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, I'm so impressed with what people have accomplished, and so early in the month, too.  I'm only up to 6,300, but that's more than I planned.  I'm using NaNoWriMo just to get myself writing again, with the goal of 1 page a day. So far I've exceeded that goal, though I'm off the pace for 50K.  But that's OK.  I'm writing again for the first time in years, and it's great.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Just in case you folks didn't see it on the main page.

Writer's Digest is giving away 7 Writing eBooks for Free - but only until November 12th.

*http://www.1000words-a-day.com/2011/11/07/7-free-writing-ebooks-for-nanowrimo-participants/

Werner*


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Just checking in update work count. Am at 15K words, I'm roughly a day ahead of the quota, so all is good.


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

modwitch said:


> I read the rules. You can't win the Mo part until Nov 25 . You might be the only person in the We category.
> 
> I'm up to 7K words now. My chart tells me I'll be done on Dec 19. It lies, but it's better than Jan 9. Making progress.


True. I can't validate my count until the 25th.

By then I hope to be halfway thru the second novel for the month.

I've broken the 100k barrier in NaNoWriMo before... Ravenwood was 2009 winner at 114k for first draft.

This year, I'm hoping to break the 200k barrier and get two books out of it.

Not sure I can do it, but if I don't try, I definitely won't.


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Life got in the way today, going to try and knock out 1k while I polish off this post work pre bed beer.


----------



## P.H. Dillard (Oct 4, 2011)

12,660 so I'm about 1000 words ahead of what I should have for the first 7 day total. Thanks to having a job in a cubicle, I have the opportunity to write everyday, in between phone calls. I'm further along than I thought I would be at this point, but the story is just kind of pouring out of me a lot smoother than I thought it would.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Total word count: 20,484

Did a little better today. Hope tomorrow is better still.


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

End of Day 8. 

today's words: 6911

total words: 57,405

I need to kick up the pace tomorrow and friday if I'm going to finish this story by the end of the weekend at 100k.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Let me just say that you are all amazing!


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

I crossed 22,000 last night and haven't quite gotten to the mid-point of my story, which bodes very well for me. I'm shooting for around 75K for this novel. It's a good length for an intro to a YA series (the first Harry Potter book was just over 76K).

And I have a cunning plan... 
If it's too short, I'll just promote a second character to a viewpoint character. That probably won't happen until AFTER NaNoWriMo is over, though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm at 17,463, which is lousy considering how great I was doing.  But I really plan to get back on the wheel.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm closing in on 17k. I'm on target so far, just need to few more verbs to get me through.

Blogged about it here:
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/11/nanowrimo-2011-day-10-writing-is.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

This morning I spent two hours writing, but not to extend my lead... It seems I use NaNoWriMo as a way to transform novel ideas that did not work, that I got stuck on and have discarded. It worked last years with "Justified" This year, after a couple of ways that led to trial and error, I seem to have gotten myself into a huge thing.

I blogged about it if anyone is interested in reading about "method" [spoiler alert: I think I just committed myself to a nine-volume steampunk series!] 

http://ebooksbykali.blogspot.com/2011/11/this-is-how-i-do-it.html


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Kali.Amanda said:


> This morning I spent two hours writing, but not to extend my lead... It seems I use NaNoWriMo as a way to transform novel ideas that did not work, that I got stuck on and have discarded.


Similar here; I think I've finally just about figured out how to fix it. I've gone from a couple of days behind to a couple of days ahead over the weekend and hopefully I'll manage to hit the 50,000 words before I decide to go back and start rewriting a lot of stuff .


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

22,655 words so far for #NaNoWriMo and I have been lax about posting on my blog. I blog w/ Windows Live Writer, + keep forgetting to update.

I don't think this WIP is going to be 50K-- closer to 45K.  So I am actually right on schedule.

AND I did it with an IV line in my carotid artery for a week.  BEAT THAT, STICK BEATERS!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Did everybody quit?

8,337 words today and I think I'm temporarily done. #NaNoWriNoMo


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

oliewankanobe said:


> Did everybody quit?
> 
> 8,337 words today and I think I'm temporarily done. #NaNoWriNoMo


nice. I think I mighta done 100 words today.

total on the month so far: 77,500.

Looking to untangle this plot line and tie it in a bow before starting book two for the month.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I started off a week late because of a power outage, but an idea came out of the blue so I decided to give it a try. I'm still a bit behind, but making good progress. I'm at almost 16k words after a week. I might not make the 50k, but so far I think it's my best week ever.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

I think a lot of people quit because their internal sensor starts them editing and then second guessing every word and it paralyses them. I've written passages that I knew halfway through did not work, but I have learned to leave "as is" and move pass them because often there is an element left in there that can be recycled during editing (in December).


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Kali.Amanda said:


> I think a lot of people quit because their internal sensor starts them editing and then second guessing every word and it paralyses them.


Yeah, this story needs a lot of editing but I'm leaving in the parts that I think I'll have to remove or re-order (e.g. the start is going to end up at the end). Hoping to hit 25,000 words before I go to bed.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Today is the first day that I'm on the official NaNo pace (23,334 words). I went into the weekend with only 4000 words done, so it has been a crazy few days of writing for me. I'm so relieved to be caught up. The idea of "only" writing 1660 words tomorrow makes me want to cry with happiness.

I'm hoping my book ends up a bit longer than 50k, but I figure if I can keep up with the NaNo pace until Thanksgiving I can tack on the extra over my break.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Rachel Schurig said:


> I'm hoping my book ends up a bit longer than 50k, but I figure if I can keep up with the NaNo pace until Thanksgiving I can tack on the extra over my break.


My past experience is that the Nano version of the book has the basic story but not much description, so by the time I go back and add that in it's up to 60-65,000 even before any rewriting.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Edward M. Grant said:


> My past experience is that the Nano version of the book has the basic story but not much description, so by the time I go back and add that in it's up to 60-65,000 even before any rewriting.


Good point!


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

I didn't quit. I'm at 27.982 right now. I didn't write on Thursday 'cause I spent most of the day driving to and from Chicago on business. My writing was nearly non-existent this past weekend, as well, due to having a Weekend Beta invite to Star Wars: The Old Republic. I couldn't pass up the opportunity to play that as much as I could.   Good thing I was already ahead of goal.

Things are coming along nicely. I expect to hit 30,000 words today. My plot has moved along a little faster than I expected though, so if I finish the story too close to 50,000 words, I may have to go back and make a second viewpoint character; I really wanted it to be about 75,000 words.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been leaving the WIP open, disabling screen saver and auto-sleep, and pointing it at my line of sight.

The guilt drives me back to the keyboard.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

oliewankanobe said:


> I have been leaving the WIP open, disabling screen saver and auto-sleep, and pointing it at my line of sight.
> 
> The guilt drives me back to the keyboard.


Ooo...that's a good idea to guilt yourself back to the screen. 

I insanely decided to write two novels for NaNo. The first one will be finished today and just over 50k. Then novel two tomorrow.


----------



## Todd Russell (Mar 27, 2011)

Seems hard to believe we're already halfway through the month. I'm a little under the pace at the moment, but I feel really good about the story so far.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

It's hard to get into a good writing groove when you're constantly fighting your tools. Imagine writing with a pencil where the lead breaks every third word. That kind of sums up my experience this year, since I decided before November that I was going to dictate my whole novel or "die trying" (i.e., not make it to 50K in time). I haven't even hit the 10K mark yet.

This morning I finally caught some of the Dragon bugs in a screen capture, which I posted to YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5u7ID4UsSc That gives you an idea of the technical obstacles that have interfered with my project this year (and it doesn't even touch on misrecognition or non-recognition of words). As I told Nuance when I sent them that link, I'm developing a love/hate relationship with Dragon, because it either words wonderfully or awfully.

I was pleased to see that the NaNoWriMo site now shows details for the updated word count API. I was less than pleased to see that about 75% of the API calls fail. The incorrect results of "no such user" or "user doesn't have a novel" for a valid user with an active novel project are all too common. My API-based "Easily Tweet Your NaNoWriMo Progress" tool works, but if the API call fails, so does the tool. If you're interested (with advance "warning" that it does display an ad, in case that sort of thing bothers you), you can give it a try.

I'm glad to hear about the success of others, though. I think NaNoWriMo is a great experience so it's good to hear that others are getting something positive from it.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Got to the 27k mark today. Big writing weekend planned.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/11/nanowrimo-2011-day-18.html


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Stuart, I think it's great that you've tried something different even if it turned out not to work as well. You'll have all that experience now to inform your decision about how to write in future. And the words you've actually produced by this different method too, of course. I suppose it may be interesting to see whether your style is the same when you speak the words as when you write or type them?

I have reached 44,500 words already - I wrote the first 30,000 so fast that I was worried it would turn out completely incoherent, but I had to do some reverse engineering on it last night to give myself some notes on what had already happened, and it isn't looking as bad as I feared. I wouldn't normally stop during NaNoWriMo to do reverse engineering but I realised as I was ahead, it would be a good idea to use a bit of time to prevent myself from going horribly wrong in the last little bit.
I will probably write more than 50,000 just getting to the end of the story - have already identified some extra information I need to add in the middle as well.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you, Cecilia, I appreciate your positive way of looking at it. It's been pretty discouraging, but you're right that there are positive things that can be taken away from it. As for style, I wondered about that before I started, but so far I've been so focused on struggling against the glitches that I don't think there will be much style other than very choppy writing because establishing some mental "flow" has been out of my reach.  However, one bit of good news is that I found out from Nuance today that I can have a copy of Dragon installed on both my desktop and my laptop, and I know the laptop works better (apparently due to inferior sound hardware on the desktop). It won't fix the bugs that come up with editing, but hopefully less editing will be necessary. Plus, I can move to another location in the house in the late evening so I don't disturb others with my dictating.

Congrats on getting so far ahead! That definitely bought you the time to go back for reverse engineering.  

On another note, I fixed a bug in my tweet-your-progress tool, but their API is still so flaky that it's still not worth using. Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

> I will probably write more than 50,000 just getting to the end of the story -


I'm up to 30k and I would love to complete the whole story (probably 80k) in the end, but I doubt I'll get there by the end of NaNo...especially since this virus seems determined to slow me down!!

Go NaNoers!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

So, I just got back from the NaNoWriMo Night of Writing Dangerously event in San Francisco (here's my blog post if you're bored http://katedanley.blogspot.com/2011/11/night-of-writing-dangerously.html) and, seriously, it was absolutely amazing. I was able to knock out 5,000 words in a single night. The whole event was filled with some of the sweetest, kindest people I have ever met. The Powers That Be from the Office of Letters and Light were so wonderful, I wanted to just hug them all.

All this is to say, though, is that A) if you have a chance to go next year, GO! and B) if you have a chance to go to a local write-in these last few days, absolutely take the time out of your busy schedule and GO! I met several of the folks who coordinate my local write-ins and they told me all about the timed writings and word sprints and story starters and a host of ways (something about flying monkeys?) to get you stoked about typing. Plus, it turns out, they are all kind of... "our people". Almost without exception. I was astonished. There's a certain type that would sign up for a thing like NaNoWriMo and they're OUR type! So head out! It's wonderful! Don't write alone!


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

80k threshold passed. 

one book first draft done. It'll need a bit of work. 

book two begun. I have a week to break it's back before the real world returns.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

I reached 50K last weekend and wrote 'The End' yesterday - just adding a couple of extra chapters in the middle before the 30th and then I will leave it to marinate until the Christmas holidays.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm having a hard time keeping up, but I'm there! Kids have been sick, both at the same time, DH has been sick too, and then me, when I'm almost never sick!
It's like the Universe decided to make me pay for something, but IN HIS FACE. 
I'm soldiering on.

ETA:
I forgot to give you one useful link: Nanolyser http://www.nanolyser.org/


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

I fell behind last week after some really bad news at work.  Well, I'd been behind, but at a manageable level.  But I got next to no writing done for three or four days last week as I reeled from what happened (I got fired from my position.  Totally was NOT part of my plan.  Duh.  I'm still in the Navy, but now I'm in limbo, and at a career standstill, while they figure out where I'm going now.)  But since then I've met or exceeded the daily quota.  I even managed to get 1700 words down yesterday, on Thanksgiving.    But I'm still about 7k behind, and need 3k per day to make it.

I've got 1822 words down so far today.  Total: 32829.  Even if I don't make the NaNo target, this will be my most productive month since I decided to try this writing gig last December.  So I'm feeling good about it.

But...

I've not given up yet.  My wife, daughter, and in-laws are out Black Friday shopping, leaving me with the boys.  But they're fairly self-sufficient (they're boys).  So I'm cranking out he words.  My target for today is 5,000.  Same for tomorrow, as the in-laws will still be here to help with the kids.  If I can accomplish that both days, and come close to that on Sunday too (hard to do with Football), I'll have a good shot at making the 50k goal.

So wish me luck.  

That's enough gabbing.  Back to writing.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Michael Kingswood said:


> I fell behind last week after some really bad news at work. Well, I'd been behind, but at a manageable level. But I got next to no writing done for three or four days last week as I reeled from what happened (I got fired from my position. Totally was NOT part of my plan. Duh. I'm still in the Navy, but now I'm in limbo, and at a career standstill, while they figure out where I'm going now.) But since then I've met or exceeded the daily quota. I even managed to get 1700 words down yesterday, on Thanksgiving.  But I'm still about 7k behind, and need 3k per day to make it.
> 
> I've got 1822 words down so far today. Total: 32829. Even if I don't make the NaNo target, this will be my most productive month since I decided to try this writing gig last December. So I'm feeling good about it.
> 
> ...


Can you believe you wasted 273 perfectly good words out of your NaNoWriMo?!
Good luck! I'm cheering you on!


----------



## Todd Russell (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm writing at a steady pace


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Michael, I'm glad you're having a good writing month (thanks to NaNoWriMo?) even if it isn't going according to plan in other ways.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Still way behind, but a 7k yesterday made up some ground. I am determined that this will not be the first year I fail to reach 50k. 
Elmore


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I see a few have already finished NaNo. Congrats!!

I'm still 7k short, but I'm confident I can finish. The next two scenes I have to write should fly off the keyboard.

Blog update here:
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/11/nanowrimo-2011-day-27.html


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

I finished yesterday! 53,010 (if I include "the end") So relieved. Until I begin rewriting that is. . .


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm calling it a day at 41,000ish words. I could easily write more, but I reached the logical conclusion to my story so am happy with the result.


----------



## audreyauden (Nov 26, 2011)

My husband did me the terrible disservice of pointing out on October 28, the very day I finished final edits on my first novel, that NaNo was starting on November 1. He suggested it might be fun for me. I suggested that his suggestion was cruel and unusual, given the massive effort I had just expended in October to finish the first book. Was I not entitled to a vacation? Harrumph. Of _course_ I wouldn't do NaNo this year. That would be ridiculous. Absolutely ridiculous.

But I found myself tormented for the next forty-eight hours. The first novel took eleven months to complete. Could I finish the second in one month? Wouldn't _that_ be something?

<-- BEGIN GLOATING -->

It turned out to be a fantastic experience. I'm glad I went for it. I finished yesterday! Two novels in twelve months! Woo hoo!

<-- END GLOATING -- />


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Just reached 50k and happy about it! Of my three Nanos, 2011 has been the toughest one, but I made it work 
Congrats to the ones who have finished already, and good luck/you can do it to the ones still writing!


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

I hit 50K on the 26th. I expect to finish my story this week, by Wednesday evening. Last weekend, I was really worried because I'd already hit the climax and I was already at 40K. I wanted it to be closer to 75K when I finished. Then, I realized that a lot of the stuff I was putting in after the climax would work better BEFORE the climax and would necessitate several lengthy transition scenes.

Now I'm at 51K and approaching the point where the first two parts of my story meet up with my already-written climax. It'll probably be closer to 60K when I finish than 75K, but hopefully I'll add some more during editing and revisions.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

YAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! \o/


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> YAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! \o/


nice feeling, isn't it? Congrats!


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats to the winners and those who tried but didn't quite make it.
I crossed the finish line this afternoon, hitting the 50k goal for the 9th year.
Good luck to those making the final push before the deadline!
Elmore


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I see some more winners here. Congrats everyone!

Another winner here. Just finished this evening, about an hour before the deadline. Almost had a heart attack yesterday when I thought I'd accidentally deleted 8,000 words. Turns out I had, but (they were all bad, lol) I had the file in Dropbox, so I was able to revert.

My blog on the wrap up:
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/11/nanowrimo-2011-day-30.html


----------

